# Where to buy 12.5%?



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I've been looking for a good place to buy 12.5% SH online and I'm not finding anything. Is this something I have to get locally, or do you guys order online?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

pool supply


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

shortly after making my initial post it occurred to me to start calling pool supply houses, and I found one near by that is accustomed to dealing with PW contractors. They sell 5 gallons of 12.5% for $15 and change plus a $6-7 deposit for the container they give it to you in. Is that comparable to what you're paying? This is in eastern CT


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

We use pool supply also to get our bleach at times. Pool chlorine is 10.5% just so you know and do not mix at the wrong ratio.

Take it one step further and find out where the pool supply is getting their supply. I shaved thousands of dollars from our expenses when I switched to a commercial supplier that is local here in Tampa.

Most of the time when you start purchasing from a commercial dealer they will lock in your rate. My rate is 3 years old now with them and I've heard what some of the newer roof cleaners are paying from the same distributor and it makes me SMILE. ATM I'm saving .35 per gallon over the pool supply and he gives me a really good deal as I have had an account with them also for almost 10 years.

My bleach bill during the season is usually double my mortgage.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Since bleach is caustic, and deteriorates materials, I remember bleaching jeans as a kis when it was cool, do you think there may be abetter way to clean? Or do you think that because its rinsed shortly after that the roof doesn't take much of a beating? Or perhaps its just as bad or worse having mildew and dirt on it? I'm thinking about asphalt.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Roof Cleaning said:


> We use pool supply also to get our bleach at times. Pool chlorine is 10.5% just so you know and do not mix at the wrong ratio.
> 
> Take it one step further and find out where the pool supply is getting their supply. I shaved thousands of dollars from our expenses when I switched to a commercial supplier that is local here in Tampa.
> 
> ...


The place I called yesterday told me they were selling 12.5% without me mentioning what concentration I was looking for, so that had better be what I get! I will definitely look into who the wholesaler is around here and see if I can get a better price. This issue is, I don't use nearly as much as someone like you does, so I don't know if it would be worth it. While we're talking about chems, what else do you mix in for a cleaning solution? I have heard of simple cherry and power house, and pressurepros recommended throwing in a splash of carwash with wax. Also, what do you use for a long range soap nozzle? I have a ladder saver on the way, but I'll return it if there's something better out there


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Just got home from JJ smoothy :thumbup:

Got the hot chicken original wrap, it is my FAVORITE food to eat but is pricey...I could eat three of em hehe...

BRB after lunch, no work outside today we have bad storms moving thru...


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Since bleach is caustic, and deteriorates materials, I remember bleaching jeans as a kis when it was cool, do you think there may be abetter way to clean? Or do you think that because its rinsed shortly after that the roof doesn't take much of a beating? Or perhaps its just as bad or worse having mildew and dirt on it? I'm thinking about asphalt.


It has been in my experience that bleach deteriorates rapidly in sunlight and wind. After a few days the 3-5% mixture that you spray will be salt. The asphalt and granules do not break down from the bleach, but the organic algae and bacterias do. Leaving a clean surface that the rains will rinse when in a much less potent form. The tech bulletins call for TSP to be added to the mixture and it really makes a difference IMO. But there are much safer and easier alternatives that come close to the cleaning power of TSP without the risks of damaging other surfaces/paints etc. like others have suggested. 

Most busy roof cleaners around here( and there are a TON) use 50/50 pool chlorine to water. And that's no BS straight shootin...Especially now with the rains, you have to really screw up to kill a plant.


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

mpminter said:


> The place I called yesterday told me they were selling 12.5% without me mentioning what concentration I was looking for, so that had better be what I get! I will definitely look into who the wholesaler is around here and see if I can get a better price. This issue is, I don't use nearly as much as someone like you does, so I don't know if it would be worth it. While we're talking about chems, what else do you mix in for a cleaning solution? I have heard of simple cherry and power house, and pressurepros recommended throwing in a splash of carwash with wax. Also, what do you use for a long range soap nozzle? I have a ladder saver on the way, but I'll return it if there's something better out there


Ken I want to hear about the car wash wax also! 

Who knows what the bleach is when it comes off of the truck tho?
I have been at pinch a penny and filled my tank while the truck pulls away. And made my mix with some compensation for the extra freshness and it seemed like the tank would never end. And then had some that was not as strong. I think 12.5 would really hurt your skin and 10.5 you should be ok if it were to get on you. The pool stores around here are busy so we are used to fresh stuff from a 2000 gallon tank. This is the slower time of the year for us and I've had stuff mix'd in my tank for a couple days and it still hits like a spiked bat! Give it a stir with the pressure washer with the soap fan for a second and she's ready!

We use a 0060 to shoot high stuff out of our chem pump. From a ladder and an extension pole it shoots pretty much anything. Any of these new high end 12v pumps will do the same...


----------

